# anyone seen the post on Horse and Hound fb about those horses?



## Slightlyconfused (12 January 2015)

That died in Leighton Buzzard?

Feeling sick and upset as I drive past them alot, used to be twice a day. There is some lovely looking horses in that field.

The RSPCA had been contacted before about them but as they had food and water couldn't do anything. 

I remember someone on here made a thread last year about them

I hope this bill foe through so they can just take them. Even its to pts, that is better than this.


----------



## LinzyD (14 January 2015)

I have written to my MP about this case and several others that have been reported by Horse and Hound Online during December and January, and I have printed out the reports to illustrate my points.  I have produced a version of the letter that can be shared and adapted if anyone would like a copy to send to their MP.  I've posted it on FaceBook and I'm very disappointed at the small number of my 'friends' who have asked for a copy or indicated that they are going to download and send it.  I have also written to the Editor of H&H to urge readers to write to their MP in support of the Private Member's Bill on fly grazing. It's not the answer to everything, but it is a step in the right direction.  The number of welfare cases getting reported at the moment is staggering and it amazes me that there isn't more noise about them on the H&H forum.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 January 2015)

Mmmm, this isn't just a regional problem, we all know that, its basically a national crisis if one looks at the whole picture right across the board.

And yet nothing is done about it. Defra doesn't want to know, RSPCA only gets involved when it can milk publicity, and parliament regards is as just a minor issue.

My MP is one of the ones, unfortunately, that sits on the fence and hopes it will go away - if anyone contacts him about anything, all you get is the bog-standard acknowledgement letter signed by the secretary


----------



## LinzyD (14 January 2015)

I'm really on my high horse about it, pardon the pun, and in my letter I've made it clear that my vote in May will depend on what sort of response I get from all candidates on this issue.  One of my reasons for including all the graphic images is, unashamedly, to ensure that it causes enough bother in his office for it to be brought to his attention, if only because of his secretary complaining about the nature of the photos.   I'm expecting a bog-standard response, but I don't intend to let it rest there.  My next step will be to go his surgery and ask about it.  The very least I can hope to achieve is to prick his conscience, so that when the bill is tabled it at least triggers in his mind that it is something that matters to his constituents.


----------



## LinzyD (14 January 2015)

I think there are enough horse-owners in this country to turn it in to a major issue if only everyone would take some action and make it clear to MPs that it is an election issue for them at their local level, but judging by the apathetic response of most of my contacts, everyone thinks the crisis is awful, but very few people are actually prepared to tear themselves away from posting selfies to take the time to do something.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (15 January 2015)

Well they turned up today in a convoy of horse trailers and boxes and at least one of the two fields have been emptied.


----------



## Bigbenji (15 January 2015)

Slightly confused-  was it the owners who turned up?


----------



## Slightlyconfused (17 January 2015)

Bigbenji said:



			Slightly confused-  was it the owners who turned up?
		
Click to expand...

no the RSPCA and police


----------



## Bigbenji (17 January 2015)

At least they haven't been taken to be dumped in another field then. 
Poor things, hope they are getting the tlc they need now.


----------



## HHO admin (20 January 2015)

You can read the latest update on this case via the link below

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/eight-horses-rescued-site-five-died-471221


----------



## Slightlyconfused (25 January 2015)

HHO admin said:



			You can read the latest update on this case via the link below

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/eight-horses-rescued-site-five-died-471221

Click to expand...


Thank you. Hope the smokey grey ive always had a little heart pull for is okay


----------

